# Coccidia : Corid doses treatment and prevention doses also others



## Sondra

Quote: 
I would like to know what age you start kids on Co-Rid and what doses you use. If you dose them up until they are a year old, is it ok to do if they are bred? Also how often do you give it and do you follow with probiotics? Any other additional info would be great. 
_________________

Posted: Tue Mar 08, 2005 11:01 am Post subject: Co-Rid

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recommended dose: " Amprolium 50 mg/kg body weight per head per day for 5 days.(*NOTE: This dose is five times the recommended calf dose.)"-Pugh

Calf dose:90cc Corid-16 oz(or 480cc) of water give at a rate of 30cc/100# btw. *NOT STRONG ENOUGH*!!

Here are the drugs recommended-Pugh- for coccidiostats used for Treatment & Prev. of coccidiosis in small ruminants.

Lasalocid-20 to 30 g per ton-approved for use in sheep in US 
Decoquinate-0.5 mg/kg per head per day-approved goats 
Monensin 10-30 gram/ton of feed-approved goats, may be most effective choice for goats. 
Amprolium (Corid)-50mg/kg.. 
Sulfaquinoxaline 13 mg/kg bwt per head per day as solution in water-3-5 day-approved 
Sulfamethazine 119 to 238 mg/kg per head/day 50 g/ton in feed...not approved 
Salinomycin 382 g/ton feed-not approved

..................................................................

Subject: Corid Treatment 
If you are going to use the corid, use it at the following rates and syringe it into each kid according to weight. 
Don't use water treatement the kids will not drink enough of the water.

Treatment dose....use once a day for 5 days..no less.Use it full strength...no water! The "calf dose" isn't strong enough for goats.

Doses below are 50mg/kg (2.2#)....recommended treatment levels for caprines.

6cc/25# 
12cc/50# 
18cc/75 
24/100#


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Corid doses treatment and prevention doses also others*

Quote
I am using 6.25cc of corid per 25 pounds for 5 days.

So I do not have to sit with my calculator each time.

weight dose
5 1.25
7 1.75
10 2.50
12 3.00
15 3.75
17 4.25
20 5.00
22 5.50
25 6.25
27 6.75
30 7.50
32 7.75
35 8.75
37 9.25
40 10.00
42 10.50
45 11.25
47 11.75
50 12.50
52 13.00
55 13.75
57 14.25
60 15.00
62 15.50
65 16.25
67 16.75
70 17.50
72 18.00
75 18.75
77 19.25
80 20.00
82 20.50
85 21.25
87 21.75
90 22.50
92 23.00
95 23.75
97 24.25
100 25.00

....................................

Thanks Lynne!


----------

